# D20 Forgotten Realms: Waterdeep Chat



## Peivalke (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello folks,

  I run a D20 Chat Site  and we are looking for new players. The chat is open 24/7 for roleplay amongst approved characters. We also have a small group of DM's that run adventures for groups. Aspiring players can also become pDM's (player DM's) and run adventures on their own. All characters have to be approved prior to play so everyone starts out at 1st level. XP is earned by logging in daily and also awarded for roleplaying as well as adventuring. Right now we have about 15-20 active players/DM's on the site but we can support many, many more. We are low drama and have been up and running for 5 years now. If this sounds like something you would be interested in stop in and make an account then come chat with us in the OOC room.

    Take care,
        Jeremy


----------

